# A year ago today...



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

The puppy walked into his new home high in the sky in the city at 9 weeks old like he had always lived there and owned the joint.









But it took him a little time to get used to the scary noises outside, and at times the lady thought she might have to carry him around for the rest of his life!









So she put him into puppy kindergarten classes right away and puppy gymboree, and eventually the puppy flourished and became as confident outside as he was inside.









They had a great summer together.



























And then all the puppy's wishes came true, when the PWD in his pack had 8 puppies and when they were big enough he was allowed to go in and see them. Finally, the brothers and sisters he never had!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

The puppy had his first Halloween (with one of his PWD sisters).









His first Christmas (and just before that, his first serious illness).









And ran through his first snow.


















And so today, the puppy turns 1 year old. And the lady who brought him home is so thankful for the cheerful, funny and intelligent little Poodle who has brought so much happiness to her and those around her.









HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO DARCY!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

What a great story! It brought tears to my eyes reading this! Happy Birthday Darcy!


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

what a sweet story! happy birthday Darcy!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Lovely story - happy birthday, Darcy, and may it be the first of many, many happy years to come.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Happy birthday Darcy!!!
It's clear how much he means to you Cdnjennga, I remember your hunt for the perfect puppy and I'm so glad you ended up with that perfect pooch!!! 

I love the Halloween photo with his PWD sister xD


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

schpeckie said:


> What a great story! It brought tears to my eyes reading this! Happy Birthday Darcy!


Me too! Great story... Happy Birthday Darcy!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Great story!!! Happy birthday, Darcy!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday Darcy..hoping you have many many more.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Mr. Singleton! He's grown into such a handsome boy. Enjoy the many years to come.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Darcy (the dog with the coolest name! :biggrin. I love the story and the pictures!! The ones with the bumper and the crazy eye'd one with the lid are just adorable!!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Happy birthday, Darcy! What a wonderful and touching story!!!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I seriously Cant believe its been a year already!!!! Holy cow!!! Happy Birthday Darcy!!!! May you have many more birthdays with your wonderful mom!!!!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday to a handsome puppy!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

If ever there was a poodle worthy of celebrating, Mr. Darcy is the one! They say there's "someone for everyone," and I truly believe Darcy was meant to be yours all along. The love you've shown him throughout his first year of life is more than most experience in a lifetime. Happy Birthday, Darcy, and thank you for the wonderfully inspirational story of finding love against many odds. "One" doesn't have to be the loneliest number, it can just make you all the more special.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Darcy!

From Nickel who's also celebrating his birthday today


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Happy Birthday, Darcy!
> 
> From Nickel who's also celebrating his birthday today


Happy Birthday Nickel :birthday:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Happy Birthday, Darcy!
> 
> From Nickel who's also celebrating his birthday today


Woohoo!! Nickel's special day, too~how wonderful! HAPPY BIRTHDAY to one of my very favorite PF poodles! Nickel is one great-looking "big" mini boy now--my goodness, he's a year old?! *Happy Birthday Nickel,* wish Chagall and I could be there to celebrate with you!!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

It's funny. Not realizing it was his birthday, I was thinking about you this morning. I was reminiscing how we decided to pick Zulee from the litter of three girls, and how you were asking me if my breeder did temperament testing. Mostly, how do you know if you pick the right puppy for you? 

I remember you researching and researching different breeders. You became a super sleuth. I was very impressed. You were very disappointed to find he was a singleton. In the end, I know he was meant to be for you without question. Who couldn't fall in love with that little face and those eyes?

It's been a wonderful year, and it's been a lot of fun watching you both discover the world together. I've learned more about PWD's and it's been neat seeing you experience the world of poodles.

Here's to many more years full of wonderful memories that can be cherished forever!

*Happy Birthday Darcy! *​


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday Darcy, what a great story!


----------



## furmom (Mar 20, 2010)

Touching story. Happy Birthday Darcy!


----------



## Aireal (Feb 25, 2011)

what a cute story, and with pictures to boot lol
happy birthday darcy!!!!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Happy Birthday, Darcy!
> 
> From Nickel who's also celebrating his birthday today


Happy birthday to Nickel! He is a beautiful silver poodle.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Happy birthday D'Arcy and Nickel! May you both enjoy many more! This story and the pictures were beautiful.


----------



## Sport Girl (Jan 2, 2011)

Happy birthday Darcy!


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

you two were meant to be. :smile: Happy Birthday!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

A big happy birthday! Can't believe it's been a whole year. Here's to his first year!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday Darcy from Kodi and I. Mia sends a special message.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

I love the way you told this story; and the pictures! I was "puddled up" many times reading this and seeing THAT FACE!!!

Happy Birthday, Darcy, and to Nickel, too!

How we love our dogs....


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Cdnjennga said:


> Happy birthday to Nickel! He is a beautiful silver poodle.


Thanks a lot


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

What a great photo tribute to the first year of Darcy's life. I am a new member here so I didn't hear about your search for him...but it sounds like you found yourself a little sweetheart. I was looking at your 52 weeks of Darcy photos and realised that you are in Toronto. I used to work in Toronto and so now I picture you and Darcy strutting yourself in the busy city.

Happy Birthday and wishes for many many more.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Happy birthday Mr. Darcy!


----------

